# WTS: Truth SM Reel (Release, Truth, now Seigler) + Carolina Cast Pro 13' 6-10 heaver



## Crystal Coaster (Oct 28, 2015)

Greetings

Up for grabs is a barely used heaver combo that is sure to be a welcome addition to any anglers arsenal. I have owned this reel combo since the summer of 2016 and have fished with it a grand total of 4 trips. I typically use heavy spinning gear, and just haven't gotten around to tossing this heaver setup as much as I'd like. She's a dream to fish, but I just don't use it much

First up is the Truth SM reel. The reel has been washed off after every use and wiped down as well. Virtually no signs of wear. Comes spooled with 20# Sakuma mono. Drag is strong, and all components work flawlessly. $270 shipped

Next up is the Carolina Cast Pro Series 13 foot 6-10 casting rod. She tosses 8-n-bait like a dream, and has plenty of backbone to fight the largest fish swimming our east-coast waters. a handful of light scratches are visible here and there, and one area has a 1/4" nick in the finish (tried my best to photograph it). The guides are flawless, with ZERO rust or damage. Reel seat looks brand new, as does the butt of the rod. Don't want to ship it, but will do so east of the Mississippi. $260 picked up in eastern NC; $290 shipped in a rod tube east of the Mississippi. 

Will sell the combo for $500 picked up or $530 shipped

Can provide additional images or videos if requested (easiest way is via email or text so PM me)


----------



## Crystal Coaster (Oct 28, 2015)

reel pending

Rod still available. $250 picked up, $280 shipped


----------



## Crystal Coaster (Oct 28, 2015)

Reduced: Rod now $235 picked up, $265 shipped


----------



## Crystal Coaster (Oct 28, 2015)

closed


----------

